# Betta sideways on the bottom of the tank



## keg (Apr 25, 2011)

I noticed my betta at the bottom of the tank on his side not moving, I guess he got startled and shot up to the top. He was swimming but in a sideways fashion, as if he couldn't really influence his orientation. Now he's back on his side at the bottom of the tank. Is he okay?​
Housing 
What size is your tank? 5 g
What temperature is your tank? 80
Does your tank have a filter? yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? no

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? flakes
How often do you feed your betta fish? once a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? none yet 
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? I would do 25%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? ....

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
No I haven't.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Possible gotten duller
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Sideways swimming
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Today
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? I've had him for a few days


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

keg said:


> I noticed my betta at the bottom of the tank on his side not moving, I guess he got startled and shot up to the top. He was swimming but in a sideways fashion, as if he couldn't really influence his orientation. Now he's back on his side at the bottom of the tank. Is he okay?​
> Housing
> What size is your tank? 5 g
> What temperature is your tank? 80
> ...


You need to buy a dechlorinator and start doing water changes so he doesn't suffer from those chemical spikes as well.


----------

